# pet insurance--again



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

any feedback on Best Pet and/or Embrace?
https://www.petsbest.com/enroll/step1.aspx?CI=PH2415887
Embrace - Veterinary Pet Health Insurance for Your Dog or Cat

any suggestions for coverages that do accidents and illnesses *only*?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I didn't reply to your first post, but a friend has VPI and has been very pleased on the whole. It has paid for itself bigtime with her. 

Regarding your question about accidents and illnesses only, are you distinguishing between those policies and policies that also cover well care, s/n, as well? If so, I would go for the accidents/illnesses only. Anything else is just prepaid care and not real insurance. As an insurance executive said once, that's like buying insurance for hair cuts--you know you're going to get them, your insurer knows you're going to get them, and the insurance is priced accordingly.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> are you distinguishing between those policies and policies that also cover well care, s/n, as well?


yup.

re VPI: my hedgehogs are insured with VPI and they are really wonderful in terms of their exotics coverage.


----------

